# Dr. Ho (electro muscle therapy thing) safe in pregnancy?



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

so i got a dr. ho for christmas, which i'm super excited about (i really need one, i have fibromyalgia) but in the instructions, it says that safety has not been proven for pregnant mothers..

just wondering if anyone has any idea why or how it could be harmful, or whether it could really be safe, or anything?? (can you tell i realllly want to use it?)

thanks!


----------



## ladylee (Nov 20, 2001)

Is that like a portable TENS unit, mamabeard?


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

hi lee,

yep, it's very similar to a TENS machine, except it has different settings and speeds..

here is the website: http://www.drhonow.com/


----------



## mamabeard (Sep 27, 2002)

bumping cuz it looks so lonely sitting there in its box..


----------



## mirtodd (Dec 2, 2001)

I am a chiropractor & I happened to be pregnant when we took our physical modalities class. I was not allowed to participate with any of the electrical units. Using an electrical current is contraindicated during pregnancy...

Sorry for the bad news, your machine will have to wait patiently for a few months... maybe you can go and get a great pregnancy massage as a consolation prize!

Mir


----------

